# الاقسام المريخية > منبر شباب المريخ >  >  الحمدلله تحققت الامنية شكرا الادارة وشكرا مرهف

## ارخبيل

*الحمدلله تحققت الامنية بانشاء منبر لشباب المريخ لانهم هم المستقبل وهم الذين يجب ان نبذل الغالى والنفيس من اجل رعايتهم ليكونوا امل المريخ فى البطولات الخارجية وهذه هى البداية الصحيحة لنكون قريبين منهم ونتلمس مشاكلهم ونحسن تشجيعهم ليتزودو بحب الشعار شكرا مرهف شكرا الادارة لموافقتكم بالاجماع على انشاء هذا المنبر .
*

----------


## البركان الهادئ

*جميل جدا أن بجد الشباب إهتمام الجميع حتى يروا النور قريبا المهم الناس توفر ليهم البيئة الصالحة وتوفر ليهم الامكانات اللازمة وربنا يوفقهم ويوفق الجميع
                        	*

----------


## محمد سيف الإسلام

*نتمنى رؤية فرق الشباب تفرخ لنا لاعبى الفريق الأول قريبا 
*

----------


## ابومعاذ

*السلام عليكم ياشباب المريخ الاوفياء دمتم عونا" وسندا" لهذا الصرح العظيم.
*

----------


## عبده عبدالرحمن

*نبارك ونشتل التهانى ورود
                        	*

----------


## معتز المكى

*شكرا مرهف,,
شكرا أون لاين ,,
شكر أونلايناب ,,


دمتم عبقا للروعة
*

----------


## طارق العرش

*مبروووووووووك  ان نصل ليس مشكلة ولكن ان نثبت  ونمضي للأمام هو الأهم .
*

----------


## الحداوى

*السلام عليكم بالتكاتف والتلاحم سوف نصل الى اعلى القمم ودمتم على خدمة الزعيم
                        	*

----------

